# Vorwiderstand für Gehäuselüfter



## Marguth (27. Januar 2010)

*Vorwiderstand für Gehäuselüfter*

Hey Leuts, 
ich habe ein antec ninehundred two und es ist echt spitze... 
allerdings sind mir die Lüfter einfach zu laut (selbst runtergeregelt) 
Nun wollte ich frage ob ich einfach einen Vorwiderstand an den 4-Pin anschluss dranmachen kann oder ob der Lüfter dann einfach mehr saft saugt um eine gewisse drehzahl zu erreichen... 
Dann wäre noch die Frage woher ich den Vorwiderstand bekomme... Googel spukt da nichts aus, muss ich den selber basteln?


----------



## NoNo!se (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vorwiderstand für Gehäuselüfter*

Kannst du die Lüfter nicht über das Board regeln? Ich hab die Widerstände damals für 3Pin-Lüfter im PC Spezialist gekauft. Zur Not einfach neue Lüfter (evtl. 800er von Scythe) bestellen.


----------



## darkycold (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vorwiderstand für Gehäuselüfter*

Wäre vielleicht was für dich





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Damit kann man recht schnell und einfach selber die Lüfter regeln.


----------



## Marguth (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vorwiderstand für Gehäuselüfter*

die anschlüsse sind anders... ist 4-Pin anschluss (NUR EIN 4-pin anschluss) pro lüfter... allerdings mit 2 kabeln die rausgehen.... daher ist deine zeichnung für mich leider unbrauchbar... weswegen ich nach einem vorwiderstanden frage da ich mit dem gleich alle 4 Lüfter "gezähmt" bekomme....


----------



## darkycold (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vorwiderstand für Gehäuselüfter*

oh..
Ok.
Hätt vielleicht das Richtige sein können..


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vorwiderstand für Gehäuselüfter*

Wenn du bei schon runtergeregelten Lüftern einen Vorwiderstand anschließt, kann es passieren, dass die Lüfter nicht mehr anlaufen. Um einen Lüfter, der an 12V angeschlossen ist, mit einem Vorwiderstand zu drosseln, musst du Widerstände im Bereich 20-120Ώ verwenden. Wieviel genau es sein muss, hängt vom Lüfter ab (seine max. elektrische Leistung und die Drehzahl dazu).

EDIT:
Widerstände bekommst du bei solchen Läden wie Conrad oder ELV.


----------



## darkycold (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vorwiderstand für Gehäuselüfter*

oder bei Pollin.de, oder Reichelt.de


----------



## hotfirefox (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vorwiderstand für Gehäuselüfter*



Marguth schrieb:


> die anschlüsse sind anders... ist 4-Pin anschluss (NUR EIN 4-pin anschluss) pro lüfter... allerdings mit 2 kabeln die rausgehen.... daher ist deine zeichnung für mich leider unbrauchbar... weswegen ich nach einem vorwiderstanden frage da ich mit dem gleich alle 4 Lüfter "gezähmt" bekomme....


 Ist dennoch für dsich net unbrauchbar, kannst ja am Molexanschluss die Kabel drehen oder bei den 2 Kabeln am Stecker ein Pin umsetzen.


----------

